# anyone else doing IVF single?



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

Im going to have to do it with unknown sperm donor. This, plus doing it single makes me weep at times. would like to be incontatc with others on this journey.

cheers


----------



## goldielocks (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello 11 
Come join us !!! Some of us are in the process of treatment and some about to start - you would be very welcome to chat/post with us and I'm sure we could give support...

I am not single but I am 41 and have never been pregnant either and feel rather eleventh hourish myself about the being a mum thing... 

Good on you for deciding to go for it...it shows incredible commitment and drive... 

Where have you got to in the process ?? 

We are at the anyone starting treatment January thread...

Bye for now


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi 11,

Just wanted to say welcome, good luck and come join us on the starting treatment thread.

We're all at different stages of  there!

Don't feel alone in this - we're always here to help.

CG x


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi 11th hour

We have a single womans thread over on donor sperm and you'd be very welcome to joing in with us there as well. There are women going through tx in many different ways - DI, DIUI, IVF, ICSI, Abroad and of man different ages. Here is the link if you want to check us out http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84192.0

Also, if you have nothing better to do on Valentines night,  we are having a Singles and Lesbians chat in the chatroom. The details are here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83095.0 - it would be great to see you there.

Lou
X


----------



## Hollysox (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi 11th hour ! I am in a similar position to you...but a bit older    As Lou says, there is a specific threat for us singles on the link she gave...I sometimes post on there or on the Goldies thread for us ladies over a certain age !

Can I just say I know how difficult the decision can be to go it alone but please dont ever feel alone on Fertility Friends as there is always someone out there to listen and give support..... 

Wishing you so much luck and   and I hope you see your dream become a reality very soon...


----------

